# Dutch Rabbit Breeders



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I am looking for a pure dutch female rabbit. Does anyone know a good breeder in the East Midlands?


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know any around here (from east midlands too) but what about a rescue? Again, don't know any but just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

We really want to have a litter if we can find a good female as our Bailey is a brilliant example of a dutch and it would be a shame not to pass on his greatness 

Do rescues neuter their rabbits?


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

I should hope they all do, its for the best an animal doesn't actually breed because its wasting so many amazing animals' chances of finding much needed homes when they're in shelters, so its kind of annoying when people keep breeding more and more into the world... sorry to sound harsh 

I couldn't help you out any further as I don't really agree with breeding like that so I've never looked into it personally. I'm sure others could give you advice but to be honest, an obvious thing to would ask around in your area, check local newspapers, even the Yellow Pages? lol seems a bit extreme but you never know! 

Edit: My mistake! Read it completely wrong at the end lol! To answer your question properly, some may do! It all depends on whether they're trained vets and have a surgery too. Otherwise no, they would either take them to get neutered or advise strongly to get the animal to be neutered when they're adopted, and if they're a decent rescue then they would keep track and make sure they had been.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Don't agree with breeding like what?


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

Breeding an animal that has no need to breed. I have a middle aged neutered male rabbit who is grumpy all the time, I want to find a friend for him in the spring/summer months and will be getting her spayed. I found this website and read some points that seemed really interesting, don't know if you'd like to read about it but here's the link...

rabbit care neutering bunny rabbits pet health from petplanet.co.uk

Either way, its up to you what you do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

What do you mean has no need to breed?

I'd rather breed my healthy rabbit with another healthy rabbit and look after the babies, ensure they go to good homes and know that if we can't rehome them all we have the space and time to devote to them. Surely that's better than rabbit farms. Or would you prefer all rabbits to be bred in **** conditions and people who really care about animals just stay out of it?


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree with you completely! I used to breed bunnies and am concidering starting again with my mini lops. As long as you take full responsiblity for the kits and their new homes then why not


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

The Dutch rabbit is such a common breed of rabbit, you'll find them in pretty much all pet stores that house animals. If you're breeding for personal reasons and you keep the kittens with you, then you'll have a lot of thinking and planning to do.

I believe all animals in pet stores, rescues and breeders all need a loving home with someone to care for them. Sometimes its best to not think of your needs over your pets... does your bunny really need to breed? That's all I meant.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Yawn!


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

this is a very hot topic on most animal forums, to breed or not to breed!?
Personally I am not anti but I'm not pro either. I think rescuing is a good idea, although breeding can give you a much more stable animal, rescue cases often have behavioural problems and its not always a good option for some people. Breeding for perfection has its down side, doing this can magnify the flaws as well as the good things.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

cavy_gal said:


> does your bunny really need to breed?


Lol he's a rabbit!!!!

All animals have a natural instinct to breed. It's nature, rabbits moreso than most.

As for telling me I need to do some planning, well dur!

We weren't all dropped on our heads as babies. 

Sorry but I find it very hard to take someone's opinions serious when they think it's okay to leave a dog with small children.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Lol he's a rabbit!!!!
> 
> All animals have a natural instinct to breed. It's nature, rabbits moreso than most.
> 
> ...


Im with you on that one!


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Lol he's a rabbit!!!!
> 
> All animals have a natural instinct to breed. It's nature, rabbits moreso than most.
> 
> ...


I know it is instincts but you have to think, he's your pet, not a wild animal where a human is making him.

Also I wasn't trying to say you were dropped on your head as a baby, and neither was I, but that was a sick way of describing someone's intelligence.

I did not say its ok to leave EVERY dog with children, I know many kids who walk their dogs (on their own), from Yorkies to Rotties and NONE have been harmed. Some dogs are actually GOOD with children


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

cavy_gal said:


> I know it is instincts but you have to think, he's your pet, not a wild animal where a human is making him.


What??? 



cavy_gal said:


> I did not say its ok to leave EVERY dog with children, I know many kids who walk their dogs (on their own), from Yorkies to Rotties and NONE have been harmed. Some dogs are actually GOOD with children


You're in the wrong thread for explaining yourself about that. But as you mentioned it; IT IS NOT OKAY TO LEAVE ANY DOG ALONE WITH SMALL CHILDREN.

Most dogs are good with children. My dog is brilliant with children, he often plays with them at family parties and has never shown any sign he would attack someone. But a dog is a dog and can never be trusted 100%. I would never leave him alone with small children.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

cavy_gal said:


> The Dutch rabbit is such a common breed of rabbit, you'll find them in pretty much all pet stores that house animals. If you're breeding for personal reasons and you keep the kittens with you, then you'll have a lot of thinking and planning to do.
> 
> I believe all animals in pet stores, rescues and breeders all need a loving home with someone to care for them. Sometimes its best to not think of your needs over your pets... does your bunny really need to breed? That's all I meant.


you wont find a pure bred dutch though


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

cavy_gal said:


> The Dutch rabbit is such a common breed of rabbit, you'll find them in pretty much all pet stores that house animals.
> you wont find a pure bred dutch though
> If you're breeding for personal reasons and you keep the kittens with you, then you'll have a lot of thinking and planning to do. then thats his choice!!!
> 
> I believe all animals in pet stores, rescues and breeders all need a loving home with someone to care for them. Sometimes its best to not think of your needs over your pets... does your bunny really need to breed? That's all I meant.


.well you rescue people carry on doing that, I have to BUT its his choice and his life and his pet so he has onwershop and I really believe you should not interferre because he will do it anyway and I personally think he will do great at it


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

cavy_gal said:


> I know it is instincts but you have to think, he's your pet, not a wild animal where a human is making him.
> 
> Also I wasn't trying to say you were dropped on your head as a baby, and neither was I, but that was a sick way of describing someone's intelligence.
> 
> I did not say its ok to leave EVERY dog with children, I know many kids who walk their dogs (on their own), from Yorkies to Rotties and NONE have been harmed. Some dogs are actually GOOD with children


Oh cavvy, you do talk some old sh**.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Oh cavvy, you do talk some old sh**.


 LOL  Couldn't agree more!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> LOL  Couldn't agree more!


let us no if you find a female,, and if you do decide to breed,put pics of baby bunnies up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good luck with finding the rabbit you want and post some pics when you do


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I am looking for a pure dutch female rabbit. Does anyone know a good breeder in the East Midlands?


The Dutch rabbit has gone out of fashon, but as luck would have it I have two litters and I am a BRC member

I have 28 rabbits, with a litter of eight rabbits born on the 1st of March and another litter of six born 21st March,.
The Hobby of Breeding & Exhibiting Rabbits and Ferrets is called 'The Fancy'. BRC member since the 70's. The British Rabbit Council ... Tonys_Pets ... First_Page-Index


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> The Dutch rabbit has gone out of fashon


Has it? I'll have to get rid of mine then!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> let us no if you find a female,, and if you do decide to breed,put pics of baby bunnies up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


These are some of my Pedigree Tricolour Dutch



























My first reason for breeding rabbits in the 50's was to put meat on the table as well as having a hobby.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> My first reason for breeding rabbits in the 50's was to put meat on the table as well as having a hobby.


Lovely!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Lovely!


What you have to remember is that meat was still scarce and most families on the edge of towns kept rabbits and poultry.

Where as people who lived in the countryside also kept one or two pigs, poultry and maybe a few ducks or geese


----------



## tigerfox18 (Mar 21, 2009)

AJ said:


> We really want to have a litter if we can find a good female as our Bailey is a brilliant example of a dutch and it would be a shame not to pass on his greatness
> 
> Do rescues neuter their rabbits?





AJ said:


> Has it? I'll have to get rid of mine then!


not to bring u down A.J. but when i bred my dutch the first time the whole litter died because the mother was never bred before and she didn't now what to do. And if you have a soft heart like i do and you get hurt easily, u might not want to breed, or you should get one that has been bred before so they don't die. its a waiste of lives to get a bunny that dosent now what to do. Another thing to, just because the parents have good genetics dosent mean that babies will. most dutch breeders first breed a male and female that arn't relaeted, then they take the best buck and best doe from the litter and breed the son to the mother, and the daughter to the father. But i prefer not to do that because of the inbreeding health issue. Good Luck!
p.s. if you just started dutch why get rid of them if they are out of fashion? it seems kind of mean, its not their fault people don't think there in fashion, its based on what YOU think.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Why breed for the sake on when there are countless (over 33,000) buns especially dutch looking for homes, have a look here Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre its a shame you werent on here a while ago i rescued some dutches from an evil man on this forum. Its only because i see so many gorgeous buns sat in rescues waiting for homes (thats how i ended up with four!!) lol that im so passionate about this.

My buns are all neautered and perfectly happy, all are a result of irresponsible breeders, its like any animal breeding should be throroughly researched so that you dont breed in problems. Id get your boy snipped  and get him a dutch grilfriend from a rescue, i'll keep my eye out for you.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> What you have to remember is that meat was still scarce and most families on the edge of towns kept rabbits and poultry.
> 
> Where as people who lived in the countryside also kept one or two pigs, poultry and maybe a few ducks or geese


I do believe you are banned from this forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

ooops old thread!!!!!!!


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

this forum really annoys me sometimes.  aj only came on here for some advice not for a lecture!!! yes we know that some people on this forum are completely against breeding, but we dont need to be reminded of it every time someone puts a post asking a question about it. 
i think people should show some curtisy for guests when they come and ask questions. i personally would rather answer someones question even if i dont agree with the reason. at least then i know the buns are being taken care of rahter than the owner not bothering asking again because of someone being just downright rude!!!
sorry for the rant, but its been bothering me for a while now


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very old thread no need to bring old arguments up again so have closed it


----------

